# Greetings my Brothers!



## mendo32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Greetings from Japan.  This is Brother Manny.  I was raised just 2 years ago and went from California to Japan due to being in the Navy.  Look forward to this app,  meeting other Brothers.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome brother manny.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay here. Are you in Yokosuka?


----------



## JTM (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## mendo32 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm actually at Atsugi


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nemesis242 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome Brother,

I too did a stint in Japan, I was in the navy as well.


----------



## Felix.S.W (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome brother!!!


----------

